# Stonehill College Per Diem Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Per Diem Campus Police Officer*
Stonehill College 
in Easton, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 07/21/2021
*Application Due:* Open Until Filled
Founded by the Congregation of Holy Cross in 1948, Stonehill is a private Catholic college located just 22 miles from downtown Boston on a beautiful 384-acre campus in Easton, Massachusetts. With a student-to-faculty ratio of 13:1, the College engages its 2,500+ students in 80+ rigorous academic programs in the liberal arts, sciences, and pre-professional fields. 
Faithful to the Holy Cross tradition in education, Stonehill College is committed to developing the moral, spiritual, intellectual, physical, and social competencies of its students and seeks to build and sustain a campus community that embraces diversity and inclusion in its teaching, learning, living, and working. Stonehill values the diversity of persons, opinions, and cultural and religious perspectives. In fulfillment of its motto, Lux et Spes (“Light and Hope”), the College cultivates in its students the competence to think, act, and lead with courage towards creating a more just and compassionate world. 
Equal Employment Opportunity shall be provided for all employees and applicants for employment on the basis of their demonstrated ability and competence without discrimination on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, national origin, age, veteran status, disability, and or ancestry. Stonehill College will adhere to the Federal Requirements of Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, the Civil Rights Act of 1991, the Age Discrimination in Employment Act of 1967, the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, and its amendments, the Immigration Reform and Control Act of 1986, the Massachusetts Fair Employment Practice Law, and all other applicable State and Federal laws. The College is committed to providing a work environment that is free of discrimination. All employees and applicants will be treated fairly, equitably, and with courtesy. Stonehill College encourages diversity and welcomes individuals who will enrich the cultural and diverse experiences of the campus. In accordance with Massachusetts law, employees of Stonehill College are considered employees-at-will.
The Police Officer will patrol Campus buildings and grounds to prevent theft, trespass, vandalism, or violations of College policies.
*Essential Duties & Responsibilities*

Patrol and protects College buildings, grounds, and adjacent areas at regular intervals. Guard against trespassers, thefts, damage, or injury to persons and property.
Enforce parking and vehicle regulations. Direct traffic and investigate accidents.
Exercise security powers in the detection and apprehension of law violators. Investigate complaints and refer to appropriate supervisory officials.
Provide protection to students, faculty and administrators, and staff in the transportation of monies and other valuables.
Perform security duties during college plays, dances, other related functions, and special events. Effect fire and security watch.
Respond promptly to all Security/Safety fire alarms. Conduct fire drills. Investigate fire calls, report fires, and perform necessary related duties dictated by circumstances. 
Periodically inspect fire-fighting equipment.
Provide emergency transportation for students, faculty, administrators, and staff during medical emergencies.
Prepare qualitative investigative reports of incidents during tour of duty.
Work in harmony with switchboard operator on duty to promptly respond to and follow through on reports.
Call in appropriate Facilities Management emergency personnel as necessitated by the circumstances.
Always observe safety rules and regulations.
Willingness to work overtime, even on short notice.
Perform any other duties normally within the scope of a Campus Police Officer’s duties as dictated by special demands of this area.
Regular, reliable, and predictable attendance.
Must be able to interrelate with fellow employees as needed to get the job done.
Must treat fellow employees, students, and visitors to the College with respect.
*Experience & Education*
A high school graduate or general education degree (GED) is required; a two-year or four-year degree from an accredited college in the area of Criminal Justice is preferred. Must have successfully completed a Police Academy in order to comply with the requirements of the Mass State Police Special Officer certification. Required to work various shifts and holidays. Flexible schedule required.
Interested candidates should submit online a cover letter and resume via the URL link:
Per Diem Campus Police Officer
*
Applicants who will enrich the diversity of the campus community are strongly encouraged to apply.* *Stonehill College is an equal opportunity employer committed to diversity.*
Applicants who will enrich the diversity of the campus community are strongly encouraged to apply. Stonehill College is an equal opportunity employer committed to diversity.


*Want to learn more about working for this employer?*
View Profile

Advertisement
*Create your free job search account*

Receive new jobs by email
Post your resume/CV
Track your applications
Join Now


----------

